# Question about RC bodies....



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Good evening guys, I'm thinking about getting back into RC......and I'm looking to get some new bodies to run on my TC3.....and also a couple of HPI RS4's that I'm considering trading for.

The bodies I'm considering purchasing are:

Parma '72 Chevy truck:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFJU9&P=0

Parma Chevy Blazer body:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDA82&P=0

OR perhaps some other Chevy truck. Will these fit on my TC3....or on HPI RS4's??? I realive that I may need longer body mounting posts..... no problem with that.

Also,has anyone produced a '98-'03 Chevy S10 single cab truck body in 1/10th scale ??? I could have sworn that I'd seen an S10 truck body a few years ago....but for the life of me I can't remember who produced it.

Anyhow, I'd appreciate any and all help. THANKS! Brian :thumbsup:


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm pretty sure Bolink made one, as I've been after their ford ranger body for 3 years now. I haven't had any luck getting their attention, and from the recent ebay feedback:
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=bolinkcloseout
it looks like some other people aren't having much luck. If you've got any connections to Steve (at Bolink) you might be able to get one, and if he has a ranger body, tell him I'm still hoping...
Brian


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

BDKesling said:


> I'm pretty sure Bolink made one, as I've been after their ford ranger body for 3 years now. I haven't had any luck getting their attention, and from the recent <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> feedback:
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=bolinkcloseout
> it looks like some other people aren't having much luck. If you've got any connections to Steve (at Bolink) you might be able to get one, and if he has a ranger body, tell him I'm still hoping...
> Brian


Brian, you may be right....perhaps it was Bolink that did produce the S10 body I saw previously. I wasn't aware that Bolink even sold stuff on Ebay. 

I guess I'll just have to do some poking around and see if I can turn up one of those S10 bodies.....


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

YGM, I may have found what you're looking for,
Brian


----------



## Tc3manus (Sep 25, 2001)

*truck bodys*

team associated used to have a chevy silverado body for the tc3 when it first came out. I ran one for a couple of seasons on mine for something different that would standout in the crowd of touring cars on the track.




Bill:thumbsup:


----------

